# Hypnotizing Chickens



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We have a high school Ag teacher that does this with his students!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We use to do this all the time as kids. But we just did it in the dirt or sand. LOL


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

okay how do you do it. I have a rooster I would love to hypnotize


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Get ahold of them by the legs. Lay them down on their sides. Put your finger directly in front of his beak. Draw a line straight out. There has to be a visible mark...so soft dirt or sand or like in the pics on a paper you can draw a line. Turn loose of chicken and they should stay right there for several minutes without moving.


----------

